# chez long



## mylo&linda (Jul 16, 2007)

they love the new chez long cat bed i got them today!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww cute bed xx 
mandy


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

very cute!!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww cute!
I think they were selling those off in Pets At Home last time I looked on their website....but that just might of been the pink & black cat ones. Dunno if they do a dog one....is that a boutique label i see? I never knew they did them in that colour x


----------



## mylo&linda (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah got it for 12 pound reduced for 24in pets at home! Its for cats but its big enough for chis!!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice. what a darling baby too!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

They look really nice, can you remove the covers for washing?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

I GOT IT IN PINK


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Awe so cute, I buy mine cat beds as well...they like them better for sum reason.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

ACK! Love them! We don't have any cute beds like that here "sigh"


----------

